
Verisimilitude, Belief, and Progress in Psychological Science - aqsalose
https://daniellakens.blogspot.com/2017/06/verisimilitude-belief-and-progress-in.html
======
aqsalose
Found via Andrew Gelman's blog, which also has more comments and links to
papers: [http://andrewgelman.com/2017/06/19/not-everyones-aware-
falsi...](http://andrewgelman.com/2017/06/19/not-everyones-aware-
falsificationist-bayes/)

It's a bit annoying that half of the discussion apparently happens on FB
instead of the public internet.

